# Ruth! Your advice please!



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Sorry to keep posting but i would really appreciate your advice!!

Jan 2005 -1st ivf Bfn
Started bleeding on 17th Jan and still bleeding now!

Feb 28th BFP but then miscarried, still bleeding
March - Scans at clinic all looked ok
March 7th - started progesterone tablets, 5mg of nonerthistorone 3 times daily to stop bleeding.

Still bleeding, am on my one week break from tablets and having a really heavy and painful period!

Clinic wants me to keep on tablets for another month and hopefully will stop bleeding! Thats three months of continous bleed! What do you suggest?
Should i push for D & c though clinic said they would rather not?Should i ask for 2nd opionion?

Please help!!

Thanks

Emmak


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry to bother you Ruth!

Love Emmak


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would push to have a check scan and see someone as this is not good for you and as you say, may need something else done, not just tablets. If they see retained products of conception on the scan it may nudge them into doing something.

Ruth


----------

